# Dragon rp discord server 70+ members!



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 25, 2019)

What originally started as a day of dragons clan has become a thriving rp community very loosely based off the game. Hell at this point the only connection is that they both have dragons. But! That's a-okay. We're looking for new members who love to rp to join. We'll explain the plot the given moment so you'll be able to jump right in with your very own dragon! Btw if it looks like it's dead just by looking at the general chat, most of the chatting seems to happen in "roleplay discussion" so don't fret. We're pretty active. The only wish we have is that no drama starts stemming from the game. Our main goal is to have fun roleplaying dragons, not worrying about stuff out of our control. Come join us and we'll be happy to see ya there! DM for an invite!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## FurryBun (Jan 17, 2020)

Do you accept kobolds?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 17, 2020)

FurryBun said:


> Do you accept kobolds?


Sure!


----------



## FurryBun (Jan 17, 2020)

in that case XD


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 12, 2020)

Are humans allowed?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 12, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Are humans allowed?


Sure!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Are us Wolfkin allowed?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 12, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Are us Wolfkin allowed?


Of course!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 15, 2020)

Due to recent raids you'll have to dm me for an invite link


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 18, 2020)

When ya mean dragons, do ya mean in a primarily Anthro or a primarily feral sense? From my experience, servers that have to do with them tends to lean towards the feral side of things


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 18, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> When ya mean dragons, do ya mean in a primarily Anthro or a primarily feral sense? From my experience, servers that have to do with them tends to lean towards the feral side of things


Both are welcome


----------

